

GameCrush Lets Guys Pay Money To Play Online Games With Women (Seriously) - edw519
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/28/gamecrush-lets-guys-pay-money-to-play-online-games-with-women-seriously/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
atomical
The vibe I am getting from this is that it is not about online dating or
finding a partner. So what's the point? Well, if you are a man who can't talk
to women and haven't figured out how to write a convincing ad about yourself
on Craigslist this could be the service for you. Basically, a site for men who
are lonely and women who will take advantage of that. What a positive and
endearing business model.

~~~
chc
That is the vibe it gives. It's kind of unfortunate, too, because a gamer
dating site that enforced a no-douchebag rule would be an interesting
experiment. Instead it looks like an even more pathetic version of LiveJasmin.

------
brc
I wish them well but funny things happen to community based sites when the
motivation is purely financial. Once you make it all about the money, then
it's only about the money. As such other niceties tend to fall by the wayside
as you end up with, well, Johns and providers. I can't see it getting a good
reputation, but that's not necessarily an impediment to making a profit.

